# Very different Evans 400 mens....



## mickeyc (Jun 14, 2021)

late 50's EVANS Viscount 400 26" Cruiser style bicycle - bicycles -...
					

LATE 1950'S EVANS VISCOUNT 400 26" CRUISER STYLE BICYCLE ALL ORIGINAL VERY GOOD CONDITION VERY NICE RIDING BIKE NEW TUBES READY TO RIDE THESE WERE MADE IN PLYMOUTH MICHIGAN $495.00 FOR INFO CALL...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 14, 2021)

Now there's something you don't often see!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2021)

Pics to archive


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't really care much for the late '50s/early 60s offerings but you gotta admit Evans-Colson set themselves apart with some unique (funky?) designs. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 15, 2021)

I had this one a few years ago....


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 15, 2021)

Meet George Jetson


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 21, 2021)

Heres another one..More like yours @mickeyc 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114901325091?campid=5335809022


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 21, 2021)

Owned this beauty for a while, now owned by a large collector:


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 21, 2021)

These bikes are really unique. I really like the angular design of them, especially the squared off fenders. If I had unlimited space (and capital), I'd buy every single one!


----------

